# WTB 3M colorquartz T grade black



## evercl92

Looking to get 10-50lbs. let me know how much lbs, how much $, and location.

thanks


----------



## CincyCichlids

Let me know if you find some....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi evercl92 and CincyCichlids,

Hope this helps!


----------

